# What the ........ ??



## Riddle (26/2/15)

http://www.dailydot.com/lol/florida-man-allegedly-vapes-semen-on-video-nsfw/?fb=dd


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/15)




----------



## Dubz (26/2/15)

Sies


----------



## JW Flynn (26/2/15)

that is a load of crap, it's VG man!!! don't think you can even vape cum, lol, and ffs, if you could, hell no.... it's just VG and they are joking around or something


Has to be.... LOL


----------



## Riddle (26/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> that is a load of crap, it's VG man!!! don't think you can even vape cum, lol, and ffs, if you could, hell no.... it's just VG and they are joking around or something
> 
> 
> Has to be.... LOL


If it consoles us better yes it is just VG. Lol 

Totally disgusting. I wouldn't even joke around like that.


----------



## Marzuq (26/2/15)

im gna refrain from vaping till i forget about this story... just a little put off for now. damn it!


----------



## ZeeZi169 (26/2/15)

i suppose its a cheaper alternative to e-juice lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (26/2/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> i suppose its a cheaper alternative to e-juice lol


Eww that's gross. Remind me to never try your liquids. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/2/15)

Some people are just plain retarded! The thought alone is


----------



## Genosmate (26/2/15)

I'm not watching, that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/2/15)

That's some extreme DIY!


----------



## VandaL (26/2/15)

Not watching that , but makes you think twice before vaping some THICK warm VG juice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/15)

What you vaping there?

Little babies(In a Scottish accent)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (26/2/15)

This thread has Monica Lewinski written all over it ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## kimbo (27/2/15)

Just leaving this here


----------

